# Website mittels proxy zwischenspeichern



## flying-anzi (5. November 2007)

Hallo...

Weiß irgendwer, wie man eine Website über einen Proxyserver(der auf der lokalen Server installiert ist) zwischenspeichern kann?

Wie ist das am leichtesten zu realisieren

bitte um eure Hilfe


mfg
mike


----------



## Sinac (5. November 2007)

Na, du musst halt den Proxyserver installieren und einrichten, z.B. Squid. Wenn der dann läuft trägst du ihn im Browser ein und los gehts!


----------



## flying-anzi (5. November 2007)

ich möchte ja das ich übers internet von wo anders auch zugreifen kann... weil bei uns in der schule bestimmte ip-bereiche gesperrt sind...


----------



## Sinac (6. November 2007)

Dann muss der Proxy halt aus dem Internet ereichbar sein. Dafür brauchst du eine dynamische Domain und ggf. ein Portforwarding in deinem Router falls einer vorhanden ist. Außerdem muss die Firewall die Proxyanfragen zulassen.


----------



## flying-anzi (9. November 2007)

und wie geht es, das ich den proxy über eine website verfügbar mache...

wie zB http://www.proxy.org?

ich möchte ungefähr sowas machen... nur etwas einfacher....

mfg


----------



## Sinac (9. November 2007)

Was habe ich oben geschrieben? Dynamische Domain.


----------



## flying-anzi (9. November 2007)

udn wie soll  ich es machen das ich auf einer website machen 

das ich die url einer homepage ein ein textfeld eingebe und diese dann auf den proxy gespeichert wird...

und muss man für squid linux installiert haben?


----------

